# Need car ideas (3 car seats)



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope this is okay to post here. It's sort of a car seat issue. We need to rethink our car situation. DH is going to need a truck for our business which is fine (we'll get a quad cab so car seats will work) but I feel like we need to offset that with a much smaller very fuel efficient car for running errands.

Spam me with your ideas! I'd like something that gets fantastic mpg (diesel models are fine too), is reasonably safe, and will fit 3 car seats. We already have two Radian's and I'm happy to get a third so we're going as narrow there as we can.

ETA: Just as an example, I've been looking at the Jetta Wagon TDI's.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

What are the ages and sizes of your kids?


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a five year old who is tall and thin. My three year old is tall and more solid but not particularly chubby. Both forward face at this point. We will have a new baby any day now 

The five and three year olds are in the Sunshine Kids Radian XTSL seats (I think that's what they are called). I think they are the most narrow seats but I could be wrong. The baby will initially be in a KeyFit 30 bucket seat but I'm open to moving the baby to a rear-facing convertible in a few months and we likely won't switch cars for a few months yet.


----------



## CelloMomCars (Nov 8, 2011)

If you can fit three car seats in a row you have many more options than if you need three rows of seats. A larger car like the Honda Accord or the VW Passat might do the trick. Mazda 5 (6 seat crossover) is popular.

Watch for the "new car smell", it not all good news, especially if you have young children. Perhaps one option would be to buy a used car now, and wait for more gas-frugal models to appear in the US. They will, the new CAFE rules require higher mpg for cars until 2025. I spent this month looking into 7-seat cars that do more than 30mpg (but none of them are here yet). http://www.cellomomcars.com/2012/06/so-you-want-seven-seat-car-that-does.html


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Sigh. We are looking at the same issue. Our Prius is our big family car right now and we love it. 3 radians will supposedly fit but DS is a BIG just turned 5 and I just don't see it working for him. And I want him in a 5 point harness for a long time.

I suspect we'll end up with a minivan but I hate the huge bulky size of them and the gas mileage. DH is obsessed with what we can't get and is sold other places.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

At this point I'm pretty sold on a Passat TDI. More room than a Jetta (even a Jetta Wagon) and insanely good MPG.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

I can fit three Radians in my '05 Civic as long as they're not all facing the same direction. They have to alternate (FF-RF-FF or RF-FF-RF) and if there are RF seats in outboard positions I have to use the angle adjuster.

Other successful combinations:

FF Radian - RF Radian - Britax Parkway SG (just barely, and will have to switch it to backless mode soon because the head rest hits the roof)

FF Radian - RF Radian - RF Roundabout 55

FF Radian - RF Radian - Combi Coccoro (RF or FF)

FF Radian - RF Radian - Ride Safer Travel Vest

Most commonly, though, my 3-across looks like: Teenager - RF Radian - Teenager


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brigala*
> 
> I can fit three Radians in my '05 Civic as long as they're not all facing the same direction. They have to alternate (FF-RF-FF or RF-FF-RF) and if there are RF seats in outboard positions I have to use the angle adjuster.
> 
> ...


That is impressive! I have a 2003 Civic but I think 2005 was a different body style. No way it would work in mine. Plus I feel like mine is a tin can. I'm terrified to get in an accident in that thing. I'm guessing they got more solid in later years. Too bad too because I've had it for 9 years and it's been paid off for 5. Gets good mileage.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't know whether there's any difference between 2003 and 2005. I know they made a major change for the 2006 model year. The 2005 is horrendous for 3-across. I listed all the successful combinations, but not all the unsuccessful ones - and there have been many.


----------



## marsupial-mom (Feb 3, 2010)

When we have more children we will probably need a new car, too. I am currently drooling over the Toyota Siennas that I have seen.


----------



## loveandgarbage (Feb 5, 2008)

Topping this! We need a car that will fit three car seats (most likely two boosters of some sort and a baby bucket seat to start) and I REALLY would love to find a magical third-row car that's not a minivan. Do these exist?? Also will look into the Jetta TDI because most likely we'll just settle for a larger sedan.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loveandgarbage*
> 
> Topping this! We need a car that will fit three car seats (most likely two boosters of some sort and a baby bucket seat to start) and I REALLY would love to find a magical third-row car that's not a minivan. Do these exist?? Also will look into the Jetta TDI because most likely we'll just settle for a larger sedan.


Mazda 5.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I have a Mazda 5 which I love. The Mazda dealer is also a Ford dealer and the Flex is pretty cool for 3 rows. I don't know a lot about it though.


----------

